# Milwaukee, Wi. Craigslist (Aircycle)



## Shawn (May 13, 2018)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/d/1940-columbia-4star-racing/6582838967.html
Not sure what this is as I've never seen one like it before. Not for me but maybe someone here likes it ?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 13, 2018)

WOW. This is a candidate for the "Best Of CL".


----------



## Kstone (May 13, 2018)

YUMMM. I'd start driving!


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2018)

Kstone said:


> YUMMM. I'd start driving!





the owner called me on the phone about it....I heard it wrong...
took 4 days off work...started driving 2000 miles for a 400 dollar
aerocycle

airhead


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> the owner called me on the phone about it....I heard it wrong...
> took 4 days off work...started driving 2000 miles for a 400 dollar
> aerocycle
> 
> airhead




Ouch!


----------

